# Apple Hardware Test CD Anyone?



## slammin007 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey,

Does anyone know where I can download a hardware test cd, turns out my mac didn't come with one.

Thanks


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

It can't be downloaded. You have to get it from Apple.


----------



## scruffy (Oct 30, 2004)

You wouldn't happen to have a link would you Bob?


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

I would call and see if you can get it - 1-800-275-2273

http://www.apple.com/contact/


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 30, 2004)

slammin007 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can download a hardware test cd, turns out my mac didn't come with one.
> 
> Thanks


Most recent Macs do not have a separate CD for the Apple Hardware Test CD. You should be able to find it on the same CD/DVD as your system restore software. Check the labels on the disks that shipped with your system. One should say that it has the Apple Hardware Test, boot up holding the option key, and select that volume.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 31, 2004)

Older Macs didn't always ship with one.  I have a Sawtooth G4 I bought back in Jan 2001 (writing this on it, actually), and it didn't come with a hardware test CD.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 31, 2004)

The Sawtooth is not supported by an Apple Hardware Test disk, the Gigabit Ethernet G4 did come with an Apple Hardware Test CD. If you have a 'Sawtooth', then there would be no Apple Hardware Test that shipped with that.  The Apple Hardware Test CD began shipping with new systems released in Summer 2000, I think, about a year after your sawtooth began shipping.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 31, 2004)

Right.  I was just making the point that not every Mac comes with one.  I'm not looking to have one for my Sawtooth myself.


----------



## zargon (Nov 1, 2004)

Call me crazy... but you never did say what Model mac you have?
If Apple doesn't have one and they do indeed exist for your model... maybe someone lurking this thread might have an extra they could send you or provide a link.  Just a thought.


----------

